# problems uploading pics



## Stoneage (Jan 19, 2011)

I took some nice new pics, resized them, followed everything to upload. I click on the upload, and it will do it's thing, saying uploading files, please wait. Then I get a message that says invaled post please contact the admin. I tried 4 times and still the same thing. Just messaged the admin. Anybody else have this sort of problem?


----------

